# Recommendations for Portrait Poses



## msf (Jul 1, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone knew of a great website for professional style portraits poses, for all ranges of ages.  Babies, kids, teens, grad, engagement, wedding and family group poses.

Ive tried looking up books, but most had pictures that are not really practical for todays portraits.

Im mostly interested in the type of pictures that can be done outside, in a park or whatever.

msf.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 1, 2007)

Depends on who you're catering to. Your standard head shot pose is head facing you, body angled 45 degrees away from you in either direction. That should cover your teens and grad in a senior portait looking sort of way. Wedding and engagement is a whole nother story, but the generic shots are pretty obvious IMO. _Interesting_ poses, on the other hand, are up to you to come up with, especially if you're doing something like working with a model. Please, for God's sake, don't photograph anyone hugging a tree. I would just go to Barnes and Noble and look in their photography section. IIRC they have some how-to books for portraits.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 2, 2007)

http://groups.msn.com/Asktheoleproaboutphotography/joezeltsman.msnw

Strictly classic portrait poses in this, but it gives you an idea of what is flattering and what isn't so you can adapt it to something else.


----------



## usayit (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Garbz... been looking for something like that for a while now.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 3, 2007)

You're welcome. This has been posted either here or in the Photographic Discussions forum before. Helped a lot back then.


----------



## holga girl (Jul 3, 2007)

hope you don't mind my hijacking this thread for a bit. i don't have any posing techniques to offer you, but would love to hear if anyone can recommend a book on posing, particularly for weddings/groups.

sorry for the hijacking.


----------

